# Hello From Floresville, Tx



## DJGurkins (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello to all. My name is Dwayne Gurkins and I am 49years old. I have been seriously considering joining the Masons for a couple of years now, but did not have time. I am a truck driver and spent any time I was home with family. Now that I have a job that has me home more and able to devote time to other pursuits I thought this is the perfect juncture in my life for the Masons. I will be going to a Bring A Friend event at  local lodge #515 on 2/2/13. to meet the Masons. I am exited but nervous. Every Mason I have ever met or known I have respected. One of those men was Hoyt Hilton of San Antonio TX. Hoyt was my wife's Uncle that Passed away in 99 and is still missed. He was a long time Mason that was a great family man. So I came here hoping for some insight of what to expect.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 14, 2013)

Greetings! 
That's Floresville Lodge #515 in the country of Promise Land Milk? Love that stuff!
You will certainly find a great deal of "insight" from this lot!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DJGurkins (Jan 14, 2013)

Loved it when they still sold there milk in glass bottles.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 14, 2013)

Great!  Yes, you are reaching that age of contribution and accountability ... right in the wheelhouse, I'd say.  

I know something of Floresville.  I've been there several times at the invitation of the Brandurski family.  They grew up and lived next door to the Catholic Church.  Their back yard bordered the cemetery.  I remember attending a dance at, I believe it was, the VFW hall there years ago.  Nice place.  

God speed.


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Jan 15, 2013)

Dwayne,

I am a member of Floresville Lodge #515 and you are certainly welcome at any time. You don't have to wait 'till the "Bring A Friend To Lodge" event to come meet us. We would be more than happy to have you drop by any time we are there for a meet and greet. Our stated meetings are the second Tuesday of each month...meal around 6:30PM and meetings start around 7:30PM. All other Tuesday's are usually a "practice" night where some of us get together around 7:00PM. Please, drop by any of these nights and we will answer your questions and show you around a bit.

-Daniel


----------



## DJGurkins (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you Daniel. I will try to come by next week. I will be leaving town this morning and should be back by Saturday. don't know when I will be heading out again yet.looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## widows son (Jan 16, 2013)

Joining freemasonry is one the best things I've ever done.


----------



## DJGurkins (Jan 22, 2013)

I am going to go by this evening to meet some of the men. I am a little nervous and a little excited at the same time. mostly excited.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 22, 2013)

The nervousness is natural. When I went to my Lodge for the first time was for a monthly breakfast and I knew not a single person there. Within a couple of minutes of being there that feeling went away. By the end of the morning I felt as though I had known some of them for years. It will be a great time and enjoy it. Also, welcome to the forums. Keep us posted on your journey, we look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## DJGurkins (Jan 22, 2013)

I will. If the guys at the lodge are half as encouraging and friendly as on this site then this will be a journey ful of wonder and enrichment. Will keep everyone informed.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 25, 2013)

It is possible if you want it enough. I am a shift worker and was able to do it. Sometimes it wasnt easy, but I had plenty of helpful brothers that went what I would consider out of their way for me. Congrats and welcome from Granbury, TX.


----------



## DJGurkins (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the Brothers at the lodge put it best. There are more of us than you, so let us help you and you will be fine. Thank you all.


----------



## Chanyeu8687 (Feb 2, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> I will. If the guys at the lodge are half as encouraging and friendly as on this site then this will be a journey ful of wonder and enrichment. Will keep everyone informed.



 Up


----------



## jaanthony (May 16, 2013)

Welcome I hope to see you in the 38th District we have a 38 District Degree team and I hope to be part of some of your degrees.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

